# ubuntu



## beverly (May 26, 2010)

How to get Vista to recognize and read a Ubuntu partition? A friend of mine has installed Ubuntu on his PC alongside Vista. He would like to know how he can get Vista to read and recognize the Ubuntu partition, so he can share and transfer data between the two. Any ideas please.
___________________
  market   samurai ~   marketsamurai   ~ marketsamurai.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2010)

Accessing Ext4 partition is not possible 
Me too was looking for this.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

'ext2fs' can read upto ext3 only. But it reads ext4 also n its a little buggy ! You can try it.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Microsoft and Vista won't do anything for you.


----------



## g160689 (May 29, 2010)

simple, make the partition ntfs(i use it). Somewhere i found "fat" also works. ext3 or ext4 is not supported by windows.


----------



## hellknight (May 29, 2010)

Not possible to install Linux on NTFS or FAT.. do you even know anything about Ubuntu??


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

^^ I think what *g160689* means is a Buffer partition in which you can keep the common stuff.


----------



## hellknight (May 30, 2010)

FAT32 & NTFS are supported by Ubuntu since ancient times.. FUSE & NTFS-3G are leading the bandwagon..


----------



## g160689 (May 30, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Not possible to install Linux on NTFS or FAT.. do you even know anything about Ubuntu??


Definate install is not possible in ntfs. What i mean is you create another partition(ntfs) which can be used to share files among ubuntu and windows. I have been using ubuntu for some 5months now and still learning. By the way nobody knows everything about linux.:C_rabbit:


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 30, 2010)

i think "beverly" is asking to access ubuntu /home partition in which ubuntu stores all the data and downloads by default and all installtions are done in /root. Its not possible to access ext4 i think however ext2/3 can be accessed using "ext2fs". NTFS and Fat32 are supported by ubuntu as well so to keep things common, its better to create logical drives of NTFS and put all the imp. data there.


----------

